# DIY UGJ system



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

Okay, I have finally received all the items needed to build my UGJ. I have two quesions though:

First and most importantly, how do I attached the pumps (rio 2100) to the tank for support? The suction cup bracket only works with the pump in the wrong position. Are you guys relying on the pvc pipe system to hold up the pump?

Lastly, I am securing everything (plants, pvc) to a sheet of eggcrate. Is there a need to secure the eggcrate to the bottom of the tank?

Thanks in advance for any help offered.

rick


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

NO, you don't need to secure the egcrate to the tank. I rely on the weight of the pump to hold it down, and the pump itself is only held up by the pvc.


----------



## herb (Mar 23, 2003)

i am using the pipe to hold up pump, in fact the only fittings i glued were the first set from pump over to the first tee fitting.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks guys for the speedy replies. :thumb: This is what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

First pic just shows how I cleaned my substrate (3M Colorquartz). It was relatively easy with this type of container as opposed to a 5 gal pail. With this I was easily able to clean 50 lbs at a time. I just used the extension I have on my garden hose to stir it up while simultaneously spraying water. (did clog up my hose extension though )

The second pic is just a shot of my tank (110 high) with the eggcrate I will use as a base.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

The next two shots are aerial views of the two UGJ's I will use in my tank. One for each half of the tank, each with 4 jets. You can see how I will be aiming my jets at the tanks sides in hopes that this will create a ricochet effect and hit the spots I want. If anyone has tried this and not had good results please chime in, hopefully before I get it all hooked up.

I have 2 Rio 2100's that I will be using. Plan is to paint (Krylon plastic rattlecan) everything black. Which by the way is the color of my substrate.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

I also want to post a pic of a tool that has made making this a piece of cake. It is relatively inexpensive ($11.00) and will soon become your best friend when cutting pvc, or thick tubing. Makes very nice and clean cuts. I highly recommend one of these.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Are you going to make nozzles for the usj? If not you will be very dissapointed. I would have put them all together in 1 loop rather than 1 terminating sets. At minimum 2 closed loops. It will make the flow much more even.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

under_control said:


> Are you going to make nozzles for the usj? If not you will be very dissapointed. I would have put them all together in 1 loop rather than 1 terminating sets. At minimum 2 closed loops. It will make the flow much more even.


Yes I am going to make nozzles for them. In fact going to get started now. I actually forgot all about them until I started painting it. As far as closed loop or not I have seen a lot of discussion on this and it seems some think "closed" is better and others dont. Keeping it "open" like mine allows for more options with deco.


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

rickyricardo said:


> I also want to post a pic of a tool that has made making this a piece of cake. It is relatively inexpensive ($11.00) and will soon become your best friend when cutting pvc, or thick tubing. Makes very nice and clean cuts. I highly recommend one of these.


I can't agree more. I found this thing a few weeks ago. It sure beats slanted cuts using a hacksaw. And less messy too.


----------



## faile486 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'd also like to agree with the tool choice. I've got tiny hands, and very weak grip, but it was still incredibly easy to use. I still got some slanted cuts, but it went very fast, and it's not hard to re-trim the pipe if necessary.


----------

